# Netflix App Arrives in UK PlayStation Store, Netflix Access Still Missing



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix App Arrives in UK PlayStation Store, Netflix Access Still Missing*

"Congratulations UK PS3 owners. Youâ€™ve got Netflix! Well, a Netflix app, at least. Did we mention there is still no Netflix service in the UK? You were probably aware of that, but the appearance of the app in the PlayStation Store should offer some hope that the service is really and truly going to arrive soon."


----------

